# First Steps Into Guidance



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been kicking around the idea of purchasing an entry level guidance system for our haying operation. I have been looking at the Compass system form Ag Leader. To start with I would be only be using a lightbar on WAAS to spray hay fields and pastures, as well as spread dry fertilizer and chicken litter. Latter on I might like to go to some form of autosteer and a more accurate correction. Has anyone here used the Compass or something similar?

Thanks


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was looking at trimble and raven as my 2 choices for getting into guidance while always keeping an eye out for a deal on a used unit of any brand. Ended up with Raven crusier II when I bought my sprayer since that was what he dealt with. Seemed expensive at the time but well worth the cost and made spreading fertilizer so relaxing..........until the bill came.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I only have the Raven, like IH. Love it for spreading fertilizer/lime. :wub: Now if I had Cy's set-up............... where I could use it for cutting................ wow is all I can say. But I think I'd need deeper pockets, perhaps like Cy.   :lol:

Larry


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

The trimble ez guide 500 with ez-steer is a functional package that i picked up used on agtalk classifieds. They're old and clunky, but still in demand. The 500 display is obsolete, but I still use it to spray, spread, and plant with open station tractors. I've heard several reports on great Ag Leader customer support, so that might influence your decision. Upgrading to more capability and precision is both addictive and expensive, so try to lay out the future needs roadmap and buy the core of a system that you'll also need in 2-5 years.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used Ag Leader guidance for 15 years now. It is the only brand I have used except to demo a raven cruiser once. I didn't like it because I was already familiar with the ag leader. With Ag leader, you can start with simple guidance and progress thru auto steer, sprayer controls, planter controls, dry application controls and yield monitoring on combines. My first setup was a used EZ Guide light bar for spraying. Now everything on the farm is run thru either an InCommand 800 or 1200 monitor. They run auto steer on tractors and combine, yield monitoring on combine, planter monitoring and control of variable rate seeding and row shut offs, complete sprayer control and just added a Salford litter spreader with variable rate control. I still run everything on WAAS signal even on planting as I have found it is accurate enough for me because I do not do anything on the "off rows" in corn and my off rows are within 3" plus or minus.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing with Agleader you can upgrade a system if you want it more accurate like planting.

I traded screens to get a bigger one when I wanted a split screen that has my planter monitor on one 1/2 and gps on other.

I thought it was a lot of money before I got it but now I use it all the time.Used it spreading manure and for tillage the last couple weeks.

Worked real well raking hay that was tedded out.

Agleader must have 4-5 different levels of accuracy you can get.Some with subscription and some without.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> I only have the Raven, like IH. Love it for spreading fertilizer/lime. :wub: Now if I had Cy's set-up............... where I could use it for cutting................ wow is all I can say. But I think I'd need deeper pockets, perhaps like Cy.   :lol:
> 
> Larry


Can't really justify my system for my hay operation,but it's used for many other things.It really comes into play planting all night to beat the weather,or sprayer that is going to be there at 8 AM.

There are hay guys that have better systems then mine but they live in a swather.Some used to post here but they got tired of some other peoples posts.Many could of learned a lot from them but they left the site because of certain posters BS.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’m pretty partial to Ag Leader. Have an InCommand 1200 for planting spraying harvesting, wouldn’t farm without it anymore. Just makes it easier to do everything.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cy, what system would you recommend for HT members that will only generally be spraying or fertilizing/liming/manuring and drilling seed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As usual, I bought a Deere display and a obsolete Deere dome and it works good on waas, I think the most expensive thing mighta been the cable.....idk, I have about 1k tied up in it. I just use it for spraying guidance......used to have the light bar but “upgraded” to the display so as to paint the progression


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a few neighbors who run the John deere systems all are happy to my knowledge. My first autopilot was a trimble fmd which is really an ag leader and I really liked it. Simple to use and to adjust. Since getting out of row crops and only haying I have bought a couple of used trimble 500's one I set up full autopilot and the other ez-steer they are getting harder to find but they are still tough to beat. A kid can run them and a caveman can't break them. I also have a case branded 700 in my 3150 sprayer it's a little bit nicer but seems fragile.as far as the compass system I don't have any experience but coming from ag leader as long as it is expandable should be a good system.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I have an outback light bar that works good and they are pretty cheap. But after you have it you realize a display screen would be good for finding you way back to the next swath and seeing where you are coming into the point on a triangle field. Also when I have used it for spraying i am focused on the light bar and have missed a time when a nozzle was plugged or a boom didn't turn on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

danwi said:


> I have an outback light bar that works good and they are pretty cheap. But after you have it you realize a display screen would be good for finding you way back to the next swath and seeing where you are coming into the point on a triangle field. Also when I have used it for spraying i am focused on the light bar and have missed a time when a nozzle was plugged or a boom didn't turn on.


Definitely takes getting used to.....one can get very tired chasing those lights all day, once you get the hang of it......but a display is nice.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Definitely takes getting used to.....one can get very tired chasing those lights all day, once you get the hang of it......but a display is nice.


No doubt. They are still only as good as the operator. Several times I was doing a job and realized I had not changed the width. Other times it's one more thing to turn on and off in addition to your implement and to remember to do it.

I think the best thing about them is looking around at something or checking your implement and know immediately where you need to be and to work after dark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> I think the best thing about them is looking around at something or checking your implement and know immediately where you need to be and to work after dark


This time of year when it's dark so early and you got lime to spread. What a dream come true, drive around outside and just go anyway you want painting the field. Run out lime, know exactly where to go back to restart even (if you pay a little attention to what's behind you). 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Cy, what system would you recommend for HT members that will only generally be spraying or fertilizing/liming/manuring and drilling seed.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They have system with WASS which is good enough for spreading fertilizer etc but as far as drilling id go with a better one.I run the Terra star L for drilling and tillage.Its alot more accurate then just the Wass system I ran a couple years.Running the Wass sometimes id turn around on end and A-B line would move 3'.Seemed to happen alot more by windmills and power lines.I upgraded to the next system and it works alot better.Drilled 1000 acres with it set with 6" overlap and never noticed a skip or big overlap.

I run the Terra Star C on planter tractor so I also cut hay,rake,ted with that also.It has a subscription so has a annual cost or can just buy a 1/4 a yr but i do annual as i use it from april to nov.IIRC $6xx a yr or 300? a 1/4


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a pain in the butt to get set up but I think I mentioned I got an Agopengps install working this year. Free software, free laptop, used an old handheld GPS I had but bought a new 10 hz mag puck for roof for 60$ to try out this winter.

Sure made for a better time spreading fertilizer and manure at night. I wish I had used it planting hay in the clouds of dust at night, I had a rough time finding where I was with all the glare.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Been hauling manure from my sundowner feed lot since Thursday last week. I load, neighbor is driving the spreader. Switched to his tractor on the spreader largely so he could use autosteer and mapping. It was hard enough to see where to drive in the day, totally impossible at night.


----------

